# 2011 Tarmac sl3: Is it worth it?



## WVUTech (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a 2011 Tarmac sl3. New components, but the frame has 4,000 miles on it,

The frame has no damages to it. How much life is left in a frame with that kind of milage?


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

how much?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, and I've only been riding road bikes for about a year now, but I've had my new bike for 6 months and it's got about 1400 miles on it. I'd imagine a more seasoned rider could put 4000 miles on a bike in about that same time. 

I'd imagine that frame has years and years left.


----------



## WVUTech (Oct 29, 2007)

El Caballito said:


> how much?


Around $1,800.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I just replaced a 2007 Tarmac...it had about 25,000 miles on it and was still perfect. 

I sold that bike for $1,800. Sold it 3 Weeks ago with no wheels. It was a custom S-Works build...


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well worth it as long as the frame is in good condition. But I put 2000 miles on my SL2 and it had 3 cracks in the frame. Now I am getting a SL3 through warranty. I am also a heavier rider (200 lbs). If doesn't have any cracks I would hesitate. What groupo does it have?


----------



## WVUTech (Oct 29, 2007)

avidcyclist83 said:


> Well worth it as long as the frame is in good condition. But I put 2000 miles on my SL2 and it had 3 cracks in the frame. Now I am getting a SL3 through warranty. I am also a heavier rider (200 lbs). If doesn't have any cracks I would hesitate. What groupo does it have?


The frame has no cracks. The group is a Rival/Force mix


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

avidcyclist83 said:


> Well worth it as long as the frame is in good condition. But I put 2000 miles on my SL2 and it had 3 cracks in the frame. Now I am getting a SL3 through warranty. I am also a heavier rider (200 lbs). If doesn't have any cracks I would hesitate. What groupo does it have?


Out of curiosity, where were the cracks in your frame?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are two 2011 Tarmac SL3 models - the S-Works and Pro. Either way, you're losing the warranty and on a CF bike that IMO is not a good thing. Because of the ways CF can fail, not all are external and the ones that aren't need special equipment to locate. I'd proceed with caution. 

Re: mileage, I ride about 6k yearly and am currently riding '08 and '11 Tarmacs. The '08 has well over 12k miles on it and is in like new condition, so 4k would not be a concern - loss of a warranty however, would be.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^^agreed^^^^ i'd rather paid a little more and have factory warranty on the CF frame, who knows how or when it will fail, different from steel/alum frames. 

I think peace of mind is worth the extra $$


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

avidcyclist83 said:


> Well worth it as long as the frame is in good condition. But I put 2000 miles on my SL2 and it had 3 cracks in the frame. Now I am getting a SL3 through warranty. I am also a heavier rider (200 lbs). If doesn't have any cracks I would hesitate. What groupo does it have?


What cracks did you have in your frame? I am 240 pounds and I have put over 20k miles on Tarmac S-Works frames and never had an issue.


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a crack just under the seat post collar, and two on the seat stays just above the cassete.


----------

